# mannus lake



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

My mates and I are planning a trip to Mannus lake near Tumbarumba.Has anyone been there and have any tips?
What species are we likely to catch?
Can you camp there?
I am taking the yak but are boats allowed with electric motors?
I think a few of the Wagga boys have been there,if so is it worth the trip?
Are campfires allowed as we will be going around ANZAC Day and it could be a bit cool?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

snapp, i just had a look on the internet
sensational looking place. now i know nothing about trout.
never seen one or tasted one.
which of these are the target species
forgive me if they are canadian


----------



## Slacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Snapperz,
Cod, trout (rainbow and brown), yellow belly and Redfin can all be caught in Mannus Lake. I've been told by a local that trout up to 12lbs have been caught in the past but not for many years.
I took the yak up there in January, unfortunately there had been a storm go through a couple of days earlier so there was a lot of weed in the water which made trolling difficult. 
Power boats are permitted but I think there's a speed restriction which is good as it keeps the wash down. 
There's a fair bit of shallow water so if any of your mates have hobies they may find it frustrating at times. Best bet is to try and follow the original creek bed as this is where the deeper water is. There are a couple of nice deep holes just up from the little jetty that showed fish on the sounder when I was there. I couldn't entice any of them unfortunately.
Not sure if camping is permitted but I did see at least one caravan parked there but not sure if they had just dropped in or had stayed the night.
If you do decide to do an overnighter make sure you only stay in the designated public areas as the rest is private property and the locals can get a bit upset if you "trespass" on to their land.
If you have a fly rod, consider taking that a long as this time of year you get a lot of rises late in the evening.
Just as a word of warning, there can be a few snakes around in the hotter weather so watch where you put your feet in the longer grass.
Good luck ,
Hope you catch a few.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info slacker.I don't like the sound of the snakes but it will be cooling down a bit by ANZAC Day so I guess we will be OK on that front.Trout,cod,redfin and yellas,that's what I'm talking about. 8) 8) I will look into the camping side of things a little further.We don't want to be all set-up and get told to f#@k off.I think the Hume and Hovell walking track goes through there so camping should be available.
Grinner.Top photo is a female rainbow trout
2nd photo is a big male brown trout(hook jaw)
3rd photo not too sure but not a trout.


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

I fished there once ten years ago on a windy day after some rain finding heaps of muddy water since its state forest upstream and they had just cut down some of the willows, hope to return sometime as I've heard mixed reports either heaps of redfin or decent trout or natives, I guess if you catch something it would be either big or small, not in between.
A mix of weeds and dead trees would seem to make it good spinnerbait territory,fished Chrissy time and didn't see a soul, though if the rumored boat ramp ever went in it might have become more popular.

Hume and Hovell walking track has a camp site right next to the creek just near the turnoff from the main road, it would be worthwhile throwing a spinner in near your camp as well.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Just recieved an email from Tumbarumba visitors centre.Camping is permitted at Mannus Lake.Apparently it is a beautiful place and great for kayakers.


----------

